# Duck hunting out of a riverhawk or gheenoe



## Fishmcc (Nov 9, 2007)

Does any body here use one to hunt out of? I have a 15 ft riverhawk and have thought about getting a small mudmotor for it but I'm not sure about it.


----------



## h20fowlin (Nov 9, 2007)

Fish...check with David James @ Doublebeard enterprises. He hand makes a hybrid Gheenoe/Riverhawk. It's the best of both worlds.

Go to www.georgiawaterfowler.com and look up top at the sponsers. There's a link with his page and e-mail.

I had one, and the worse thing i ever did was get rid of it. It drafted in 3" of water literally.


----------



## Fishmcc (Nov 9, 2007)

I went over and looked and I can't find anything about them over at gwf


----------



## h20fowlin (Nov 9, 2007)

Try this link....our site needs a little maintenance. Sorry about that.

http://www.georgiawaterfowler.com/DB_sponsor.htm


----------



## h20fowlin (Nov 9, 2007)

I think he was charging $1000 to custom build one...


----------



## Fishmcc (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks pretty good, but I have a Riverhawk and was wondering how many folks out there hunt out  of theirs?


----------



## histickr (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm gonna try hunting out of mine this year, this will be my fist duck season. I love my RH and wouldn't take anything for it


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 10, 2007)

I have the 15 riverhawk.  You have to use a very lightweight mudmotor with it.


----------



## Fishmcc (Nov 11, 2007)

Mud
Do you have a mudmotor  on yours?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 11, 2007)

Fishmcc said:


> Mud
> Do you have a mudmotor  on yours?



I bought a 10 hp one to go on it.  It was too heavy, so I sold it.  I haven't found a smaller replacement yet.  A friend of mine runs a 5hp on his and it does fine.


----------



## Fishmcc (Nov 11, 2007)

Mud

What brand did you have? How was it standing up driving it? Mine is stable but I'm not sure about standing up going through a bunch of stumps. The other "problem" I have is using a fiberglass boat that might puncture.


----------



## vitz (Nov 12, 2007)

I run a little 14 foot gheenoe knockoff with a 5 hp mudmotor.  It's slow (topped out at 8 mph one day on the gps) but it does the trick, especially on the lakes around my house that have a 5 hp motor restriction during duck season. 

It's relatively stable but I only run it standing up when I'm in open water.  If I'm in weeds or stumps, I'll sit down.


----------



## bigunga1 (Nov 15, 2007)

hehehehe.... if your a little skinny feller you could get away with a 8 to 10 hp motor... but "mud" can't get away with that !!!!!!!!hehehehe....

mud i love ya man hehehehehehehe....


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Nov 16, 2007)

Fishmcc said:


> Does any body here use one to hunt out of? I have a 15 ft riverhawk and have thought about getting a small mudmotor for it but I'm not sure about it.


 I had a 16' Gheenoe with a 9hp godevil on it. The first thing I can tell you is that it will not steer well in tight quarters(picking thru a stump field at lake Seminole) It pushes sideways when trying to turn sharp. You will be the ball in the pinball machine. And you must install a hand bar or you will be swimming. Hope you never hang on a stump in deep water-no reverse. Been there. How ever you can putt anywhere there is 6" of water.


----------



## Scooby (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't hunt sitting in mine, but I use it to get to the places where I hunt. With a 6 hp motor it will get 3 grown men and some gear across the water about 5 mph. I love it. 

I would think it's stable enough to hunt out of if you can't park it.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2007)

Fishmcc said:


> Mud
> 
> What brand did you have? How was it standing up driving it? Mine is stable but I'm not sure about standing up going through a bunch of stumps. The other "problem" I have is using a fiberglass boat that might puncture.



I have the original sized 15 riverhawk.  I stood up in mine, but I was very careful going through stumps.  The narrower the boat, the more they tip.  I haven't punctured one, but I didn't get going too fast in it either.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2007)

bigunga1 said:


> hehehehe.... if your a little skinny feller you could get away with a 8 to 10 hp motor... but "mud" can't get away with that !!!!!!!!hehehehe....
> 
> mud i love ya man hehehehehehehe....



I started to mention that, but I was sure someone would come along and add the to the thread anyway


----------



## bka317 (Nov 16, 2007)

I hunt out of a camo 14' Dagger Delta kayak. No motor so I get some exercise as well. Love it.


----------



## bka317 (Nov 16, 2007)

I hunt out of a camo 14' Dagger Delta kayak. No motor so I get some exercise as well. Love it.


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 3, 2007)

I purchased a Gheenoe earlier this year.  Have fished out of it but not hunted it - yet.  Thinking that I might use it to get access to the northern end of Lanier.  All boat ramps are closed, but I don't need a ramp to launch this thing.  

Can be easily carried by 2 people, as can the 4 HP Johnson and gas tank.  Since the lake has water and fewer people are going to be able to access it, I thinking it might be productive.  Most of my other spots are dry, so I don't have much to lose.


----------

